# Como explicar o caos - Inverno morno, Maio frio e Verão tórrido



## Vince (16 Jun 2008 às 13:42)

Gostei de ver este artigo publicado na edição do jornal Expresso deste fim de semana. Veio no primeiro caderno do jornal e foge bastante aos lugares comuns abordando este tema de forma diferente e evitando os muitos disparates que normalmente aparecem na imprensa sempre que algo parece não estar bem com o clima. Até o NAO e o ENSO foram abordados o que é bastante raro em imprensa generalista, e pelo meio também se fala do efeito borboleta, das limitações do nosso conhecimento e dos modelos. Finalmente aborda-se também a questão da percepção e da falta de memória climática. O artigo acaba por não ser nada de especial, pelo menos para muitos de nós aqui, mas é tão raro ver estes assuntos abordados de forma mais correcta na nossa imprensa generalista,  ainda para mais no 1º caderno do nosso maior semanário, que acho que merece um aplauso 




> *Como explicar o caos**
> Inverno morno, Maio frio e Verão tórrido: o tempo está irrequieto.*
> Virgílio Azevedo
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 14:06)

Muito bom!

O interessante neste artigo é ver que faz uma abordagem séria à luz dos dados existentes, mas não entra por nenhum caminho arriscado, ao não fazer uma interpretação parcial dos mesmos dados! Acho que deve ser este o caminho, quando falamos de informação! A segunda linha é dada pelo artigo e trata-se da investigação... esta começa a dar passadas largas e deve ser tida em conta, mas até as passadas surtirem mais efeito há que informar de forma séria, sem alarmismos, mas chamando á atenção para o que é menos normal mas sobretudo (e esta é a tecla que muitos de nós temos vindo a bater) para aquilo que é normal e que a nossa memória por vezes parece querer esquecer frutos dos nossos desejos meteorológicos!


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2008 às 15:47)

Gostei muito do artigo, por abordar o clima de forma cuidada e criteriosa, merece sem dúvidas o nosso aplauso, nem que seja pela raridade que é encontrar estas divulgações correctas nos mídia.

Apelando agora ao nosso sentido crítico, não referem a forma como constatam que o clima está arrefecendo um pouco por toda a parte! É no mínimo, perigoso afirmá-lo.. 

Querem uma forma prática de o saber e sem sondas nem termografia por satélite?
É muito mais fácil do que imaginavamos: basta medir o nível médio do mar!! É verdade.. É sabido que tem subido 2 a 3mm por ano, como estará evoluindo neste momento?! 
O nível médio das águas do mar tem subido graças a 1 fenómeno climático global, com 2 efeitos associados: 
- O descongelamento das calotes polares (acima do nível do mar) e glaciares.
- O aquecimento dos oceanos provoca a expansão do seu fluído, a água.

Como veêm não precisamos de muita matemática para sabermos a resposta correcta.

Agora vamos abordar a razão porque é tão difícil compreender e prever o clima a médio prazo e saber porque o NAO, La Niña, El Niño, o ENSO e outros não nos bastam para uma previsão com níveis de confiança aceitáveis. A razão parece-me simples: como foi referido, as equações que descrevem os fenómenos climáticos são simples, mas os processos globais não são equações lineares, mas diferenciais! Daí o efeito Borboleta e a teoria do Caos, porque é o efeito cumulativo de variações infinitésimais das variaveis nas equações climáticas que levam a um ou vários caminhos possíveis! 

O NAO, La Niña, El Niño, o ENSO são válidos enquanto aferidores de tendência a médio prazo, mas nunca explicariam um mês de Maio mais fresco que a nossa memória climática em Portugal! O NAO, La Niña, El Niño, o ENSO estão correlacionados, mas enquanto estes evoluem, nós por cá e por todo globo estamos sujeitos a uma infinitude de pequenas variações infinitésimais que vão alterar por certo as parcelas das equações diferenciais que regem o clima do globo. 

Será possível um dia prevermos todos os parâmetros num ponto do globo a uma determinada data e hora, usando apenas um modelo matemático que parte de umas condições iniciais e se encontra a solução?!
Creio que não, para se ter 100% de nível de confiança, teriamos de conhecer cada variação infinitésimal em cada ponto do globo, como não é possível, então adoptariamos pontos representativos de medição, depois definiriamos o que são estas diferenças elementares e integrariamos tudo matematicamente à escala global no nosso sistema de coordenadas 3D (polares, cilindricas, esféricas ou rectangulares). Fácil não é?

E mesmo assim falhava, pois para além de todos os fenómenos que ocorrem no planeta, existem as influências cosmológicas também!
Ah e estou a esquecer-me de uma grandeza muito importante, a Entropia! Ah pois é, esse bicho mau que mede a desordem e que nunca diminui, a entropia podia chamar-se também de incerteza comportando-se matemáticamente como uma probabilidade!

Quanto ao mês de Maio foi fresco sim, mas não tão fresco assim se compararmos com o periodo 1961-1990. Eu diria que no periodo situado entre o meio de Maio e o meio de Outubro, qualquer insolação a menos com alguma precipitação se traduz em temperaturas mensais abaixo da média. O que eu digo é válido pelo menos aqui no interior onde as amplitudes térmicas são maiores, pois na costa é normal haver nebulosidade de manhã, influência das brisas marítimas, etc..


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2008 às 16:04)

Normalmente um Inverno chuvoso, é morno. Enquanto o transporte anticiclónico de massas de ar frio polar ou siberiano provoca Invernos secos mas frios. Normalmente um Verão com menos insolação e com um posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores que não favoreça o vento leste, é um Verão mais fresco, eu diria que de meados de Maio a meados de Outubro prevalece esta regra. Para um Verão extremamente quente e seco, basta que o anticiclone dos Açores se posicione mais sobre a peninsula, favorecendo o vento leste e sul trazendo progressivamente as massas de ar quente sobre o norte de África. Se essa situação se prolongar por suficiente tempo, inclusivé se torna possível observar calima sobre Portugal (areias do deserto).

Penso que mais do que as depressões, os anticiclones desempenham um papel fundamental no transporte de "calor" pois têm maior alcance e são mais estagnáveis, eu diria que a interferência de um anticiclone com estas características pode ser de uma influência preponderante na média mensal das temperaturas ou das precipitações. Agora, o que faz com que este esteja aqui ou ali por mais tempo, já não sei, é tudo global hoje em dia e o tempo também não escapa!


----------



## José M. Sousa (16 Jun 2008 às 19:36)

Vince disse:


> O artigo acaba por não ser nada de especial, pelo menos para muitos de nós aqui, mas é tão raro ver estes assuntos abordados de forma mais correcta na nossa imprensa generalista,  ainda para mais no 1º caderno do nosso maior semanário, que acho que merece um aplauso



Concordo que é interessante ver artigos sobre esta temática em jornais de grande circulação. No entanto, parece-me que há alguns equívocos no artigo. Nomeadamente, e mais uma vez, a confusão entre Clima e Tempo meteorológico, e em relação ao caos e à sensibilidade em relação às condições iniciais. Como não sou especialista na matéria, limito-me a confrontar referências credenciadas a nível mundial
Sobre a história da borboleta e Edward Lorenz, o melhor talvez é ir ler o que o próprio disse e o que dizem os seus ex-alunos:

http://www.realclimate.org/index.php?p=555



> [...] Edward Lorenz [...] era tão difícil fazer boas previsões do tempo e descobriu que pequenas diferenças num sistema tão dinâmico e complexo como a atmosfera podem conduzir, com frequência, a resultados inesperados e de grande impacto.
> Ficou conhecido como o Efeito Borboleta e esteve na origem da Teoria do Caos. Lorenz concluiu que é impossível fazer previsões do tempo, para além das duas a três semanas, com um razoável grau de precisão. E a situação actual não mudou muito, apesar dos enormes avanços da ciência em todas as frentes.



O Efeito Borboleta é uma metáfora, convém não exagerar.


“Roger:

I think that you captured the key features and misconceptions pretty well. The butterfly effect refers to the exponential growth of any small perturbation. However, *this exponential growth continues only so long as the disturbance remains very small compared to the size of the attractor*. *It then folds back onto the attractor*. *Unfortunately, most people miss this latter part and think that the small perturbation continues to grow until it is huge and has some large effect. The point of the effect is that it prevents us from making very detailed predictions at very small scales, but it does not have a significant effect at larger scales.*

Richard Eykholt”»

«But how can climate be predictable if weather is chaotic? The trick lies in the statistics. In those same models that demonstrate the extreme sensitivity to initial conditions, it turns out that the long term means and other moments are stable»
«Climate change then is equivalent seeing how the structure changes, while not being too concerned about the specific trajectory you are on.»
«Another way of saying it is that for the climate problem, the weather (or the individual trajectory) is the noise»

Ou seja, é possível prever o Clima a médio/longo prazo, apesar das dificuldades em prever o tempo a curto prazo.

O que distinguiu Edward Lorenz foi conseguir modelar o caos! 

«Lorenz actually teased out the geometry of chaos — the many-leaved structure of the attractor — realizing that it was no simple geometric entity like a sphere or a folded sheet of paper. It was indeed "strange" in a sense which he made geometrically precise. This is why the work had such lasting impact on the area of pure mathematics known as dynamical systems theory. He went beyond that to develop or apply many fundamental concepts in chaotic systems, quantitatively formulating various measures of predictability and connecting the Lyapunov exponent — a certain precise mathematical characterization of chaos»

Em relação à temperatura do mês de Maio a nível global, para quem pensava vir aí a Idade do Gelo, parece que terão que esperar pelas temperaturas de Junho:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/research/2008/may/global.html

http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/16/this-just-in-great-ice-age-of-2008-is-still-over-2/


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 14:12)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Concordo que é interessante ver artigos sobre esta temática em jornais de grande circulação. No entanto, parece-me que há alguns equívocos no artigo. Nomeadamente, e mais uma vez, a confusão entre Clima e Tempo meteorológico, e em relação ao caos e à sensibilidade em relação às condições iniciais. Como não sou especialista na matéria, limito-me a confrontar referências credenciadas a nível mundial
> Sobre a história da borboleta e Edward Lorenz, o melhor talvez é ir ler o que o próprio disse e o que dizem os seus ex-alunos:
> 
> http://www.realclimate.org/index.php?p=555
> ...




É uma metáfora, mas é uma excelente metáfora para compreender a natureza caótica do clima, ou do tempo como é mais acertado. Eu aqui há uns meses usei muito a metáfora da borboleta para explicar os desvarios da previsão do tempo nos modelos, estou obviamente a falar de tempo e não de clima. É frequente no tópico das previsões alguns ficarem muito espantados com as brutais variações que um modelo apresenta por exemplo a 300 horas. Numas saidas dos modelos metem uma depressão poderosa em Portugal ou mete um bom nevão e nas saídas seguintes desaparece tudo misteriosamente. Isso é natural e parcialmente minimizado com os ensembles. Não é uma borboleta do outro lado do planeta que pode modificar o nosso tempo aqui, mas um qualquer factor quase insignificante mesmo muito distante pode alterar o estado do nosso tempo. Em teoria poderia mesmo ser uma borboleta, mas ela é sobretudo uma metáfora.

Vou dar um exemplo. Imaginemos uma onda tropical a sair de África, que à partida em nada influencia o tempo em Portugal. Essa onda pode ter ou não ter condições para se tornar uma depressão tropical. Num cenário hipotético, em determinado dia houve um aumento do windshear ou surgiu vento que trouxe poeiras do Sahara para a zona de Cabo Verde impedindo que se desenvolvesse um sistema tropical. Tudo ficava por ali, e nós em Portugal nada tinhamos a ver com isso. A previsão do tempo para daí a uma semana em Portugal era de céu limpo.

Agora, imaginando o contrário. Que afinal não houve windshear ou SAL num determinado dia e se desenvolve a partir da onda uma depressão tropical, evolui para tempestade tropical e finalmente para Furacão. Quis o destino que o percurso fosse a passar a norte das caraíbas, subir ao largo da costa leste dos EUA e finalmente guinar para a direita e ser absorvido por uma depressão extra tropical que se dirige para o Reino Unido. Essa depressão tornou-se mais forte com a interação com os restos do sistema tropical tem uma frente muito activa que afecta depois o estado do tempo Portugal. 

Neste caso não é uma borboleta, mas pode ser por exemplo uma coisa tão simples como um windshear mais favorável durante umas horas, uma ventania a levar poeira para o Oceano, etc, tudo a muitos milhares de quilometros de Portugal e que passado mais de uma semana nos vai afectar o tempo por cá. Isto é apenas um exemplo que em quase todos os anos ocorre uma vez ou outra. E usei este exemplo porque é mais fácil de visualizar mas isto está constantemente a acontecer com todas as componentes do estado do tempo e o que os modelos fazem é lidar com isto tudo, sendo obviamente pouco fiáveis a  muitas horas de distância.

É certo que estou a falar de Tempo e não de Clima, quando falamos de clima os factores caóticos que influenciam o estado do tempo diluem-se por completo. E obviamente a escala é importante, como referes nessa citação. O efeito é sempre limitado em termos de escala, quer temporal quer espacial.

No entanto, voltando então ao Clima e à Borboleta, eu percebi a tua observação com que concordo, mas pessoalmente acho que mesmo assim ainda existe uma boa dose de imprevisibilidade e caos no clima mesmo em prazos de décadas ou séculos. Nós podemos ter tudo modelado e fazer previsões de décadas nos modelos climáticos mas estou convencido que algumas coisas são impossíveis de modelar/prever pois o planeta pode reagir de forma inesperada perante determinadas condições e acredito que os modelos climáticos ainda tem muito que evoluir, por exemplo, no campo dos Oceanos. 

Isso não quer dizer que não prestam como muitas vezes dizem os negacionistas, não, por limitados que sejam, temos que trabalhar com o que temos, nunca nada é perfeito, amanhã serão sempre melhores, afinal em todos os ramos ciência é também assim. 

Os negacionistas são por norma adeptos do imobilismo. Se aplicassemos esse imobilismo a outros ramos da ciência, não valeria a pena por exemplo procurar curas para doenças ou avançar para uma nova tecnologia porque haveria sempre alguém a dizer que não vale a pena resolver e enfrentar problemas porque o conhecimento ou modelos que temos são insuficientes ou limitados, blablabla.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 14:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Apelando agora ao nosso sentido crítico, não referem a forma como constatam que o clima está arrefecendo um pouco por toda a parte! É no mínimo, perigoso afirmá-lo..



Se reparares, no artigo são citadas diferentes pessoas e quem referiu isso foi o climatologista Dr.João Corte-Real, que é um céptico moderado e acha que há algum exagero e demasiada orientação política nesta questão. No entanto ele estava de certeza a referir-se ao que tem mostrado as medições de satélite, que efectivamente mostram algum arrefecimento, embora seja complicado tirar grandes conclusões desses dados porque as medições por satélite fazem-se há apenas 20 ou 30 anos. Mais logo actualizo o tópico e podemos falar disso.



José M. Sousa disse:


> Em relação à temperatura do mês de Maio a nível global, para quem pensava vir aí a Idade do Gelo, parece que terão que esperar pelas temperaturas de Junho:
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/research/2008/may/global.html
> 
> http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/16/this-just-in-great-ice-age-of-2008-is-still-over-2/



Eu não tenho tido muito tempo, mais logo actualizo o tópico da temperatura global e podemos falar das medições superficie vs. satélite.


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Jun 2008 às 14:49)

Vince disse:


> É certo que estou a falar de Tempo e não de Clima, quando falamos de clima os factores caóticos que influenciam o estado do tempo diluem-se por completo. E obviamente a escala é importante, como referes nessa citação. O efeito é sempre limitado em termos de escala, quer temporal quer espacial.
> 
> No entanto, voltando então ao Clima e à Borboleta, eu percebi a tua observação com que concordo, mas pessoalmente acho que mesmo assim ainda existe uma boa dose de imprevisibilidade e caos no clima mesmo em prazos de décadas ou séculos. Nós podemos ter tudo modelado e fazer previsões de décadas nos modelos climáticos mas estou convencido que algumas coisas são impossíveis de modelar/prever pois o planeta pode reagir de forma inesperada perante determinadas condições e acredito que os modelos climáticos ainda tem muito que evoluir, por exemplo, no campo dos Oceanos.
> 
> ...



Com certeza! É isso mesmo que pretendia expor. No fundo, onde é que toda esta discussão nos leva?  O que me impressiona com algumas pessoas com responsabilidade, por exemplo o Prof. João Corte-Real, é o seu purismo académico para não dizer outra coisa pior. Numa outra entrevista concedida ao Expresso:

http://clix.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/236897

afirma 

«e o planeta Terra já foi sujeito a alterações climáticas no passado, para climas mais quentes e mais frios, e nunca houve um fenómeno catastrófico» 

Como? Pois não, se considerarmos que a Civilização Humana não existia sequer, não houve, realmente! Mas a Paleoclimatologia já revelou que houve climas passados nos quais dificilmente a Civilização Humana sobreviveria!

Ou seja, o risco que a Humanidade enfrenta (daí ter criado o tópico AC e avaliação do risco) põe desafios de tal ordem, envolve uma avaliação dos efeitos que vai muito além desta ou daquela disciplina. 

O Prof. João Corte-Real afirma:

«O que dispomos em relação ao futuro são apenas cenários»

Pois são, mas a mera hipótese de os menos maus vierem a ocorrer deveria ser suficiente para nos arrepiarmos. É que não estamos a falar de uma qualquer experiência laboratorial ou de guerrinhas pessoais entre meteorologistas e climatologistas ou entre professores universitários desta ou daquela instituição, estamos a falar de algo que vai determinar se temos água, alimentos, etc. para vivermos civilizadamente num mundo com uma população ainda em crescimento acentuado! Mesmo um 1ºC de temperatura média a mais já levanta desafios seríissimos à estabilidade entre as nações nesta planeta.


----------

